# Erol Flin



## tpe (Jan 29, 2007)

Our daughters new pet (we couldn't get rid of him! Or his wife  ).

Posing for the camera











Can be nail biting stuff








tim


----------



## tpe (Jan 30, 2007)

Buuump

That bad?

tim


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 30, 2007)

very cool close ups of a gross looking bug.  what is it?


----------



## tpe (Jan 30, 2007)

Its a very moody giant hissing madagasgan cockroach  Thanks for asking .

tim


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 30, 2007)

tpe said:


> Its a very moody giant hissing madagasgan cockroach  Thanks for asking .
> 
> tim


nice, I love moody giant hissing Madagascan cockroaches.  I was looking for new ideas for a pet to give my little niece.  such a lovely pet.  :thumbup::greenpbl:


----------



## tpe (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL, she really does love it (much to everyones distress). They are especially good for mother in-laws and annoying neighbours, once you get over the innitial awkwardness ..


----------



## MarkA (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice shots.  Cool pet, too.


----------

